# Oman - Muscat



## Camel Lover (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello everyone

Looking at a potential move to Muscat, does anyone have any experiences of working there...I went over for a few days with the family and thought it a lovely place to live, quiet but ok.

I will probably be moving alone and living as a bachelor.

The company I am to work for are offering less than I earn here, though they have stated that the accommodation etc is all much cheaper.

Also how does the visa work, if I keep the family in Dubai and commute say fortnightly?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Once your residence visa is cancelled, your family's visas will also be cancelled. Hence, if you want them to stay in Dubai, they will have to do visa runs. I've accompanied a friend on a visa run before and frankly, I would hate to have to make that trip every month or so...not really ideal! Unless you're driving to Dubai as well and fancy the 5 hour journey, the cost of flying would run high!

Other thing to consider is, are you able to afford to rent two places in 2 different counries? Maybe you could ask your company to send you to Muscat on a trial basis. That will give you time to find your feet and get to know your way around, gauge the cost of living, etc and therefore, you will be able to make an informed decision that works both for you, your family and your career. I love Muscat as well but then again as a tourist, it is always different... a one-month trial there (if your company allows it), should sort out most of your concerns.

HTH


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Why not move your family to Muscat too? It's a lovely place for families.

You could have problems trying to keep your family in Dubai without residence visas. People overlook issues like only residents can own cars, those on visit visas must have hire cars.

-


----------



## Camel Lover (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks guys - looks like I will go Bachelor for a couple years Too much hassle with the family in Dubai and me in Oman - If I work in Oman I assume I would require a work visa that side, with the family this side in visit visas; how would that work with housing and schooling? By the time I go, there would be only 3 months left of the school term.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I thought that children had to have residency in Dubai to go to school. A person on a visit visa cannot take a out a new lease or change a DEWA account. Once residency has expired or been cancelled, you are no longer insured to drive any owned cars.

I don't see why your family doesn't move to Muscat with you. It's a really nice place.

-


----------

